# Too much Silver in my Gold....



## Stede (Sep 28, 2016)

Good day!
I have about 120 grams of extremely fine silver and gold shavings from a jewelers bench, of which silver is the higher concentration (60/40). 
Can someone assist me in a method of extracting the gold from the silver w/o the use of nitric acid? Nitric acid is not readily available in my neck of the woods.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 28, 2016)

If you want to remove the silver sulphuric will dissolve it leaving the gold behind, it will probably also dissolve some base metals, the other choice is to cover with HCl and add add either bleach or hydrogen peroxide which will dissolve the gold and base metals and leave the silver as a chloride which will need to be filtered well to remove any traces of gold bearing solution.


----------



## Stede (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks! nickvc

I also have a 4lb bar of the same metals, of which I'm considering electrolysis.
Would that method be proficient in extracting the silver from the gold?


----------



## 4metals (Sep 28, 2016)

You are severely limited without nitric when dealing with refining of silver. And the percentage of the silver is too high for classic acid gold refining and the percentage of gold is a bit too high for classic nitric silver refining. 

Is making homemade nitric acid out of the question? 

The things you might be able to get away with on the fine filings will be different when it comes to a bar. The surface area of the fine filings will buy you some leeway, not true on the bar.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 28, 2016)

As 4metals has said you are not going to find an easy way without nitric with the bar.
I assume when you say it's 40% gold, you mean mixed karat filings make up 40% of the weight?
If my assumption is right you will have around 20% fine gold in the total weight and with 60% total fine silver allowing for some silver in the gold alloys the balance will be mainly copper and a little zinc, this mix of metals in those percentages will not work in any cell, in fact cells only work with high grade feed stock.
You have to source either nitric acid or nitrates to make a poorer form of nitric to take out the silver, copper and zinc as a first step, you can't go for the gold first because the silver will form an impenetrable barrier.


----------



## Stede (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks! 4metals...and once again nickvc

After watching Cody'sLab video on YT(making nitric acid)... I'm going to purchase a retort and potassium nitrate from the US, as shipping of those items would be less of a hassle than the nitric acid. I have access to 96% sulfuric acid, so hopefully, some time within the next two weeks I'll have some degree of nitric acid.
....And yes its 40% of mixed karats.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 28, 2016)

If you are just using the cold method for making nitric acid (Lazersteve has a great guide on here) it is much safer than distilling nitric. But, while its safer to make, it will have leftover sulfate salts that may give you problems with silver (nothing that cannot be fixed).

If you are distilling, be very very careful, (as butcher says)-the devil's in the details. Too hot..problems.. Too cold..problems.. Hot, then cold..big problem... Study study study. 

Its much better to take a couple weeks of devout studying, than to jump in half blind and cause a mess that will take several more weeks of study to fix.

Just a couple pennies worth of advice from a guy who was once making nitric a couple times a week...and had his own share of mistakes and problems... Patience, and study.. With those two things, your troubles will be limited.

Best of luck to you, hope you do well!


----------



## Stede (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks! Topher
I will definitely take due diligence in my studies and processing.


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 29, 2016)

I would like to "+1" on Topher's comment. And to add that whatever you see it on Cody's Lab, you must double-study, that you positively know what you are doing, and with your information confirmed from multiple sources.

The gentleman in question is not short of brain cells by any measure. He is also a member here, and I wouldn't wish to insult him. He has a gift of intellect not granted to everyone and I myself follow and appreciate his YouTube posts, but sometimes with a pinch of NaCl. For he does not enjoy the world's greatest reputation of advocacy for personal safety. Neither is he responsible for yours. You are. Take care.


----------



## Geo (Oct 2, 2016)

I almost killed myself when I was young making nitric acid. Now I am paying the price. I have COPD and have never smoked a cigarette in my life. whatever you do, be safe. If you smell the chemicals, it's too much.


----------

